# How long does PayPal withdrawals take in Cyprus?



## Nilla (Jul 28, 2011)

Does anyone know how long it normally takes for money to appear in your account when you withdraw from PayPal to a Cypriot Visa? It says 3-4 banking days which is the same as other places I've lived, but I made a withdrawal last Monday so 9 banking days by now and still no sign of money. I use Bank of Cyprus by the way.

I guess I'll find out eventually, just curious if this is normal so i can plan a bit better next time. 

Cheers,
Nilla


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't have the answer to that but please do let us know when you finally get it, as I'm very interested in payment methods availible for Cypriot residents & companies, 

It's not even that easy to know if it's possible to be a Paypal seller at all for Cypriot residents, but in paypal I guess it is possible (I believe I've seen at least a few threads here and there now where Cypriots are using paypal merchant accounts), 

I'm really pissed off that I can't sell Android apps because google is forcing andriod-devices to use Google Checkout which only works in a select few countries (Cyprus not being one of them), so it's good to hear that at least Paypal appears to support Google Checkout (too bad however that paypal isn't allowed for Andriod apps).


----------



## Nilla (Jul 28, 2011)

In the end it took two weeks, however this was a Bank of Cyprus issue, I read they had problems with their online banking people were complaining of bugs. For some mysterious reason they chopped their account numbers from 14 to 12 digits (as one does on occasion god knows what they're up to..).

I've made a few transfers since that time and it does take three days so everything works the way it should, I just caught the unlucky days  my merchant account's in the states so I don't know how well that works here, but my guess would be it's fine. Opening a bank account and stuff like that is very easy here, so that's a plus point.

Nilla


----------



## cyprus80 (Oct 11, 2011)

some weeks ago i already put the story and the numbers in this post, but due to some rule of admin ... they deleted my post. 
anyway.
the story brief: 

- transfer from paypal to bank of cyprus (BOC) took 2-3 days before BOC upgrade their banking software
- after BOC upgraded their banking software (about 2 months back) they started to have huge delays in their transactions
- after upgrade, my transfer from paypal was listed into internal BOC system in about 24 hours (yes), but never listed into my account, until I call them after 10 days, and they fix the issue. I that time I wrote you that you should call them. (but again, i dont think you saw the post, as the admin deleted my post)

Cheers.


----------



## Nilla (Jul 28, 2011)

Well from what I can read you had an illegal username whatever that's supposed to mean. Sorry your post got deleted. But thank you, I appreciate the reply. Guess I got lucky that my online banking started to work again  They're using a cisco systen as far as I can tell so it should run very smoothly, but even the best system in the world will fault under a bad rule from time to time.


----------

